# installation de Fink pour KDE difficile...



## benko (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour j'essaie d'installer fink et "Fink Commander" pour pouvoir installer KDE.

J'ai bien installé les Developper Tools. Par contre :

Je n'arrive pas à installer xfree86. il me renvoie un message d'erreur suivant :

"Failed: This package must be compiled with GCC 4.0.0, but you currently have
GCC 4.0.1 selected.  To correct this problem, run the command:

    sudo gcc_select 4.0

(You may need to install a more recent version of the Developer Tools to be
able to do so.)"

Et quand je lance un terminal et que je lance la commande indiquée, il me renvoie :

"ibook-g4-de-elise-et-benoit:~ eliben$ sudo gcc_select 4.0  
Password:
You are already using gcc version 4.0 as the default compiler."


Une idée ???

Merci de votre aide


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2006)

Le problème de KDE et Tiger, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de binaires, juste une version instable, ce qui signifie qu'il faut créer soi-même les binaires à partir des sources, il me semble.


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2006)

C'est bien le problème, non ? 
En fait, il doit y avoir une astuce (4.0.1 est sans doute convenable). Essaye : "sudo gcc_select 4.0.0", juste pour dire.


----------



## benko (2 Mars 2006)

Voici ce qu'il me renvoie quand je le fais :

ibook-g4-de-elise-et-benoit:~ eliben$ sudo gcc_select 4.0.0
Password:
The following is missing from your gcc 4.0.0 compiler installation.
Reinstall the 4.0.0 compiler, or use another release.
  /usr/bin/gcc-4.0.0
  /usr/bin/g++-4.0.0
  /usr/include/gcc/darwin/4.0.0/stdint.h
  /usr/include/gcc/darwin/4.0.0/

Pas d'idée ?


----------



## FjRond (2 Mars 2006)

Avec Tiger ou Panther, il ne faut pas installer Xfree86, mais avoir installé X11.
Pour les unstable, faites une recherche: le sujet a été maintes fois abordé. J'ai bien peur qu'en n'ayant pas installé X11, les Xcode Tools n'aient pas installé X11SDK.


----------



## benko (3 Mars 2006)

mais j'ai X11 d'installé, c'est pour ça que je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## FjRond (3 Mars 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai X11 d'installé, c'est pour ça que je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas...


Si fink essaie d'installer Xfree86, c'est qu'il y a peut-être un problème dans votre installation de X11. Essayez de supprimer X11 et X11SDK puis de les réinstaller.
Il faut supprimer /usr/X11R6 et /etc/X11, puis réinstaller X11 et X11-SDK qui se trouve dans les Xcode Tools du DVD d'installation, puis lancer dans un Terminal :

```
$ fink rebuild system-xfree86
```
system-xfree86 est un paquet virtuel.


----------



## benko (8 Mars 2006)

Voici ce que ça donne quand je fais "fink rebuild system-xfree86"

ibook-g4-de-elise-et-benoit:~ eliben$ fink rebuild system-xfree86
Password:
Information about 4400 packages read in 7 seconds.
The following package will be rebuilt:
 system-xfree86
/var/tmp/tmp.1.QNiOa9
Package system-xfree86 is an autogenerated virtual package.
You cannot manipulate this type of package using the usual Fink tools.
Read the detailed description of this package to learn how to use it.
### execution of /var/tmp/tmp.1.QNiOa9 failed, exit code 1
Failed: compiling system-xfree86-4.4-2 failed


Une erreur survient...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## benko (9 Mars 2006)

personne ne sait ce qui arrive à mon Fink ? :-(


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Package system-xfree86 is an autogenerated virtual package.
> You cannot manipulate this type of package using the usual Fink tools.
> Read the detailed description of this package to learn how to use it.


Le paquet system-xfree86 est un paquet virtuel autogénéré.
Vous ne pouvez manipuler ce type de paquet en utilisant les outils Fink habituels.
Lisez la description détaillée de ce paquet pour apprendre comment l'utiliser.

Dans FinkCommander, vas lire la description du paquet.


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Mars 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Si fink essaie d'installer Xfree86, c'est qu'il y a peut-être un problème dans votre installation de X11. Essayez de supprimer X11 et X11SDK puis de les réinstaller.
> Il faut supprimer /usr/X11R6 et /etc/X11, puis réinstaller X11 et X11-SDK qui se trouve dans les Xcode Tools du DVD d'installation, puis lancer dans un Terminal :
> 
> ```
> ...




A la place de benko, je ferais ça, puis effacerais tout le répertoire /sw et réinstallerais aussi Fink.
autant recommencer sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## FjRond (10 Mars 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> A la place de benko, je ferais ça, puis effacerais tout le répertoire /sw et réinstallerais aussi Fink.
> autant recommencer sur de bonnes bases.


Nous sommes absolument d'accord. Car fink, une fois bien installé, fonctionne vraiment très bien si on fait les mises à jour régulièrement (selfupdate suivi d'update-all). Pensez à installer rsync avec fink si vous avez fait la dernière mise à jour sécurité de Mac OS X 10.4 et si vous avez opté pour la méthode selfupdate-rsync. Parce que la version Mac de rsync ne fonctionne plus correctement. Par la même occasion, fink fonctionne mieux avec ses propres fileutils (ls et Co) qu'avec ceux de Mac. Donc, après installation de fink:

```
$ fink selfupdate-rsync
.../...
$ fink install rsync
.../...
$ fink install fileutils
```


----------



## benko (27 Mars 2006)

Je viens de faire ce que vous m'avez indiqué et ça semble fonctionner...mais maintenant, alors qu'il essaie d'installer et de compiler "bundle-kde", il bloque et me dit la chose suivante :




> You have an existing X11 installation in /usr/X11R6 and/or /etc/X11.
> This package refuses to overwrite these. Remove them, then tell Fink to
> install xfree86 again. (The package won't be recompiled.) If you want
> to keep your X11 installation, please see the FAQ entry at
> ...



avant il le cherchait, maintenant il le trouve de trop...


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

Je me demande s'il ne manquerait pas un petit "sudo" devant les commandes ...


----------



## benko (28 Mars 2006)

Oui, mais je viens de le faire avec Finkcommander...comment lui indiquer ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

Je suppose qu'il te demande de rentrer ton mot de passe, alors. Donc plus de besoin de 'sudo'.
Par ailleurs, si l'on suit ses conseils il faudrait virer les librairies X11 ... c'est un peu bizarre.
Désolé, mais je n'ai pas d'idée, là.


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Mars 2006)

si il veut installer XFree, c'est qu'il pense que X11 ne l'est pas, donc tu as bien enlevé X11 mais l'as tu rréinstallé avant de réinstaller Fink ?


----------

